# I Think The Scooby Is Dead.....head Gasket!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I think this may well be the end of the road for the Scooby, head gasket has blown after 174k miles!!! :cry2:

The Subaru main dealer who normally look after the car are asking for a fortune  Trying to find some way of doing it economically


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

How much are they asking? I was quoted Â£850 for the Rover 218 when that went which made it a write off. I take it that the Scooby has an aluminium head? If so, when the gasket blows it leads to warping, which means the head has to be skimmed. If you can find someone with the skills, time and tools to do this then you may be able to attempt an el cheapo repair.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> How much are they asking? I was quoted Â£850 for the Rover 218 when that went which made it a write off. I take it that the Scooby has an aluminium head? If so, when the gasket blows it leads to warping, which means the head has to be skimmed. If you can find someone with the skills, time and tools to do this then you may be able to attempt an el cheapo repair.


They're quoting Â£1200 plus VAT  :cry2:

Not sure I guess it's ali head


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Perhaps it may be useful to ask on a Scooby forum? There may be some guys on there with the kit to do it for you at a more grey market price?

I'm guessing that it's not at write off value yet? Unlike my trusty Rover! :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> Perhaps it may be useful to ask on a Scooby forum? There may be some guys on there with the kit to do it for you at a more grey market price?
> 
> I'm guessing that it's not at write off value yet? Unlike my trusty Rover! :lol:


It maybe  depends, not worth much i guess


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Must be plenty of small garages around that know what they are doing with these and won't charge you main dealer rates. I take it you are not keen to have a go yourself ????

B.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Must be plenty of small garages around that know what they are doing with these and won't charge you main dealer rates. I take it you are not keen to have a go yourself ????
> 
> B.


God no!!!!  I believe it's an engine out job!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I phoned my mate John ( who did your air con ) and he didnt want to take the job as it is a 'right pig'


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hippo said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Must be plenty of small garages around that know what they are doing with these and won't charge you main dealer rates. I take it you are not keen to have a go yourself ????
> ...


Nothing a bag of spanners, a hammer and a handbook won't sort out

:lol: :lol:

Joking apart I would have a try at some of the backstreet garages and see what they are charging.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: That is a nightmare.

Have you tried Scoobyclinic They should be able to sort it out or even provide a 2nd hand engine. Might be worth a call.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's a link to a forum if you don't already know of it. Seems Â£300 - Â£400 is about right. As for skimming the heads, unless you have seriously overheated the engine at some point you could possibly be ok. Is it both sides ?? although if you are going to the bother of doing one you may as well get both done at the same time.

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/scoobynet-general...s-how-much.html


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

trouble is with 174K on the clock you may as well go and have big end / main bearing shells, piston rings poss re bore, heads skimmed new valves and poss cams etc etc so where do you stop?

I rang a mate and he said the same as Jase's mate, he won't do them as they are a right pig of a job and if you do it cheap the chances are it'll come back and bite you in the arse!.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> trouble is with 174K on the clock you may as well go and have big end / main bearing shells, piston rings poss re bore, heads skimmed new valves and poss cams etc etc so where do you stop?
> 
> I rang a mate and he said the same as Jase's mate, he won't do them as they are a right pig of a job and if you do it cheap the chances are it'll come back and bite you in the arse!.


I love mechanic speak, you can just hear the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s adding up in their heads :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheers for all the help guys  And Potz cheers for that, made me laugh, which is a first today :cry2:

Right better start looking for a replacement vehicle, well actually I may already have found one fingers crossed  I've had a nagging "you really need and Land Rover" feeling for a while, so it maybe is time to scratch that itch


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

We're talking about a boxer-engined Impreza?

There are loads of indy's out there who can change the head gasket*s*, Scoobynet as per above is a good start.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If your looking to change it anyway just get it done as cheap as poss and trade it in.

How bad is it? If it's just starting to show signs you could try putting some "K seal" in it.

http://www.k-seal.co.uk/k-seal.html


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

hippo said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > How much are they asking? I was quoted Â£850 for the Rover 218 when that went which made it a write off. I take it that the Scooby has an aluminium head? If so, when the gasket blows it leads to warping, which means the head has to be skimmed. If you can find someone with the skills, time and tools to do this then you may be able to attempt an el cheapo repair.
> ...


you could probably get a second hand engine fitted for that.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

With the amount of pikeys that have written them off im sure that you can get a whole replacement cheaper than that and no one will have to rebuild it.

Like Mutley said call Scooby clinic they should be able to sort you out.

Plus you wont have to drive a Land Rover then


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

[Plus you wont have to drive a Land Rover then


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Defender said:


> And just what's wong with driving a Land Rover :huh:
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender!!!


Absolutely nothing wrong with a Land Rover at all


----------

